# pensacola pier



## BlueWater-Buccaneer (Apr 30, 2009)

Got to the pier about 4:00pm nothing really happening. Around 5:50 hooked up ona 20-25lb kingfought him for a few minutes bout had him at the gaff when he decided to makea last run,right into the mouth of not 1 but 2 bull sharks:banghead. right after all the blood was gone i realized i was still hooked up on1 of the sharks but that didnt last long. thats about it besides 2 smaller kings.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

WELL AT LEAST IT WAS AN INTERESTING OUTING.BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME EH.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Ya very little action at the pear right now.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Id pay $7.50 to have that happen, sounds like a good time minus the fish but plus one story :doh


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

2 sharks ate him but there were 3 more behind those 2


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Im the one who yelled SHARK! right before it happened..Nothing today AT ALL..Slowest day today in awhile..Sharks are here though.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

if i saw an edible fish out there i would have bought it.that shit sucked.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

i was waiting with the gaff. That kind of stuff sucks but is pretty cool to see.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/29/2009)*if i saw an edible fish out there i would have bought it.that shit sucked.




It was pretty bad...So bad we went swimming..Sharks were poo boys..I only saw 2 spanish from 2-dark


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i think the pier is gunna be dead until the fall


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *kingling (7/29/2009)*i think the pier is gunna be dead until the fall






Yeah, I think its over...The tournament ends Friday and im in the money...I almost got first:banghead


----------



## BlueWater-Buccaneer (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i believe so. we went again today and only caught 1 spanish, but my father-n-law hooked up on a shark and had a good fight for a about twenty thirty minutes


----------

